# Finding the right POSE for attractive Photos ( ???)



## surapon (Sep 27, 2014)

Dear my Teachers and Friends.
Yes, Next 4 Months, Some of my clients hire me to do the Wedding photography for their children. Yes , I use to do / To help/ Volunteer= my friends's Children Wedding 2-3 times per year in past 15 years---But That I just do my best, with out any technique of the PRO, that I do not know.
Now , It is time for Great Hobby + Money too= The Fee of Wedding Photography , that I can use for buying the new equipment and use for tax Shelter too---Ha, Ha, Ha.

The Questions for all of my dear teachers and my dear friends are " How? and what to tell the model/ Clients to do the right POSE for attractive Photos ?"
Yesterday, I find some article in the local newspaper, and post in this Question too.

Thousand thanks, that I have learn from you, in every time that I come to see all the posts in this GREAT CR. Posts.
Have a great weekend, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

for good poses girls should be bent at arms, legs, neck, they must to bend


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 27, 2014)

Have a look at the B&H event space (Youtube) talk called "Posing Everyone!" by Jerry Ghionis. He focuses on posing and lighting. 

Another great photographer with regards to posing is Bambi Cantrell. You should also find a couple of her videos on Youtube also.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 27, 2014)

While this isn't isn't directed at Wedding day shots, I found this class to be VERY much worth the money (I bought during discount days), but this Creative Live class by Sue Bryce, really helped me the first time posing models, especially inexperience models:

https://www.creativelive.com/courses/28-days-sue-bryce

Especially how she tells how to give hand gestures to your models...I watched this shortly before my models came over (happened to be posing in wedding dresses for a bouquets product shoot), and it worked like a charm.

This class has sessions showing how to pose women, "curvy" women, groups, older women, men...etc. Many categories and how to pose around people's weaknesses (if they're a bit overweight, or if older how to keep wrinkles from being overly emphasized, etc).

Hope that helps, it really worked well for me.

Oh and the class comes with some printable posing guides too.

cayenne


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear Friends, Mr. Canon_guy, Mr. Studentoflight, and Mr. Cayenne.
Thousand thanks for your techniques and your great reference/ Comments.
Yes, I already know for past 2 years, If I do not know anythings about Photography, I just post and ask for your expertise , I I will get the right answers.
Have a great Sunday, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2014)

This is where the pros get pay most - creativities & experiences. Something that we can't buy or learn over night :


----------



## knoxtown (Sep 28, 2014)

If you need a reference, this book is pretty good. 
http://www.amazon.com/Photographing-Women-1-000-Poses/dp/0321814339


----------



## surapon (Sep 29, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> This is where the pros get pay most - creativities & experiences. Something that we can't buy or learn over night :




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Dylan.
You are 200% right on the target. Yes, "This is where the pros get pay most - creativities & experiences. "--Yes, But, I am very Good students and try my best ways to learn from YOU, and our friends = From The PRO.
Thanks again, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 29, 2014)

knoxtown said:


> If you need a reference, this book is pretty good.
> http://www.amazon.com/Photographing-Women-1-000-Poses/dp/0321814339



Thanks you, Sir, Mr. knoxtown
I will order this book from Amazon.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## jepabst (Oct 14, 2014)

Shortest response possible on the matter: 
For women, don't shoot straight on, have them turn shoulders toward the camera. For men, broad is good - masculine. Women have curves, embrace the S - hand on hip, waist pushed. Flattering to shoot slightly elevated for women; sensor angle has slimming effect. For lighting; nose/face toward the light. Women, turn body away from light source.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 4, 2014)

jepabst said:


> Shortest response possible on the matter:
> For women, don't shoot straight on, have them turn shoulders toward the camera. For men, broad is good - masculine. Women have curves, embrace the S - hand on hip, waist pushed. Flattering to shoot slightly elevated for women; sensor angle has slimming effect. For lighting; nose/face toward the light. Women, turn body away from light source.



Yep..and one general rule I try to remember, especially for women...whatever is closes to the lens, looks the biggest, so I have the shift weight back on their hip, fat arms away from camera, etc...


----------

